# Distraction at competitions with record?



## CornerCutter (May 11, 2018)

I was thinking about something recently. Lets say you were at a competition with a top cuber and he got the 3x3 WR. You were in the middle of inspection when it happened, could you stop inspecting and enjoy the moment of a WR. Then later ask the Delegate for an extra attempt? What about if you were in the middle of a solve? Do you think that is reasonable? 
I would like to hear your guys opinions and then hear from a delegate like @Kit Clement


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 11, 2018)

Honestly, I don't like this idea. Let me explain.

Just because people say "WR" it could be a NAR or the likes, or just some kids playing around. Also, would a Sqaun WR or 2x2 WR also count, or is that not worth it? What about if you were in the middle of the solve. Id say the average cuber at a comp averages 18ish seconds, and when I was judging at a comp, most people started before or extremely quickly after I say 8 seconds. Thus, the chances of a cuber sloving while the WR happens is much greater than that of being in inspection.

Although far fetched, a cuber could have a bad first step and say they "thought" there was a WR and get an extra attempt with easier scramble. Or could have friends say "wr" to get a better scramble....

And its not like WR's happen often, and someone solving while it happens. So it would take several added regs, for something IMO not worth it.


----------



## DGCubes (May 11, 2018)

You already can get an extra. The applicable section of the regulations would probably be Article 11. Although it doesn't specifically say anything about world records (or big reactions to solves in general), I've personally seen many cases in which people have gotten extra scrambles because of this. It might be good to add a regulation 11a4 that includes large reactions or other obvious distractions under the umbrella of incidents.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 14, 2018)

As cited by others here, 11a2 covers interference in general, with precedent for awarding extras when there is very distracting applause (and it's clear you're not trying to abuse this purely to get an extra attempt):



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#11a2 said:


> 11a) Incidents include:
> 11a2) Interference or facility interruptions (e.g. power failure, emergency alarm activation).





CornerCutter said:


> What about if you were in the middle of a solve?



See the Guidelines:


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/guidelines.html#11e+ said:


> 11e+) CLARIFICATION Since an appeal is not guaranteed to be successful, the competitor may choose to keep the timer running while appealing it, and resume the attempt when appropriate.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 14, 2018)

Lucas Garron said:


> As cited by others here, 11a2 covers interference in general, with precedent for awarding extras when there is very distracting applause (and it's clear you're not trying to abuse this purely to get an extra attempt):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is good to know. I'm not sure how many people in the community are aware of this regulation.


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 14, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> That is good to know. I'm not sure how many people in the community are aware of this regulation.


Technically, all of them should be aware of it. The problem is that even fewer competitors seem to be aware of this regulation:

2t) Each competitor must be familiar with and understand the WCA Regulations before the competition.

It's probably worth pointing out other regulations that are important here. The over the top screaming and rushing the table when a record is broken is not supposed to happen:

2g) Competitors must remain quiet when inside the designated competition area. Talking is permitted, but must be kept at a reasonable level, and away from competitors who are actively competing.
7b) Spectators must remain at least 1.5 meters away from the solving stations when they are in use.


----------

